# CFAT vs ASVAB



## Insanehuman (9 Feb 2006)

Does anyone know if the U.S aptitude test (ASVAB) is similar to CFAT? I found a book in my library called "Cracking the ASVAB". There's a good review for almost any topic covered in high school and in the end of each there's a practise test and final test. If CFAT is similar to this test i would recommend this book.


----------



## MikeL (9 Feb 2006)

Its similar, but the ASVAB has more parts to it.

Before I took my CFAT, I did a few free online ASVAB tests. IMO, the CFAT isn't that hard, I wasn't the best student/honor roll or anything in school an I managed to ace the CFAT. 


You might want to check out the CFAT thread also.


----------



## Insanehuman (9 Feb 2006)

So if i was to take CFAT right now with the review from that book i would most likely pass the test? What would you suggest. Reading more books like this or taking online tests?


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Feb 2006)

IH, it's not that simple. Everyone may or may not require a different level and direction of preparation for the CFAT.  Some walk in off the street and pass it without difficulty, others have problems with different portions.  It's the balance of results in the different parts of the test that determine which kinds of trades you may be suitable for.

Try both, try all the recommendations in the CFAT thread - try to cover all the bases and eliminate those areas you find easy based on the information you have and concentrate on developing skills in the areas you find hard.

Without knowing you and your scholastic achievements in detail, no one can give you a simple prescription for what you might do to prepare yourself.


----------



## Insanehuman (9 Feb 2006)

Thank you guys for info. I have one more question. If i would fail the test for the trade i qualified for, will they tell me my score and what choices i have for another trades. Or it doesn't work that way?


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Feb 2006)

Based on the score, they will tell you what trades you can select your choices from.


----------



## Insanehuman (9 Feb 2006)

I think most people who fail the test is not because they didn't do so good in school, but maybe something they have forgotten that would lead then to fail this test. When i took the first test in that book i didn't do so good, but when i red the material a couple of times i got almost perfect. Same with other topics. And the final test was also almost perfect, but if i didn't study i'd probably fail. I'm worried that this test would be on a kind of material that i didn't study yet or forgot allready. I mean some people say that for this test you should review gr.10 math, others say that you should get into gr.11 math review course. Who's right or who's wrong? Like in high school i think it would be a great idea if recruiters told you what you have to study for your specific trade so that you have a much more higher chance to pass the test.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Feb 2006)

The system isn't based (nor should it be) on your ability to cram in accordance with a study guide specific to your desired trade. It's based upon your general aptitudes and knowledge.  If you haven't generally acquired the aptitudes and knowledge through formal and informal education, perhaps with a little self-refresher practice, then you're not ready (and may not ever be) for those trades.


----------



## jerrythunder (9 Feb 2006)

hey, i tried that US test too, its sort of like the CFAT but the CFAT is a lot more simple, instead of having many different parts the CFAT has only 3 and if you have completed gr.10 math then ur good to go.


----------



## Insanehuman (10 Feb 2006)

What's the most difficult part of the test? If ASVAB has more parts to it, it doesn't mean it's more demanding does it? There may be less questions on each of the part!


----------



## kincanucks (10 Feb 2006)

Insanehuman said:
			
		

> What's the most difficult part of the test?



The most difficult part of the test is that you only have a certain amount of time to do each section.


----------



## Insanehuman (10 Feb 2006)

Do they give a practise test before the actual test? Most people say it's way more easy than actual one, then they fail!?


----------



## Insanehuman (10 Feb 2006)

Sounds like that they do it on purpose. They give easy tests and practise questions, then the real test shows how well people know stuff. Think they're ready for the real test, but then they fail.


----------



## kincanucks (10 Feb 2006)

Insanehuman said:
			
		

> Do they give a practise test before the actual test? Most people say it's way more easy than actual one, then they fail!?



No.


----------



## kincanucks (10 Feb 2006)

Insanehuman said:
			
		

> Sounds like that they do it on purpose. They give easy tests and practise questions, then the real test shows how well people know stuff. Think they're ready for the real test, but then they fail.



Yes that is exactly what the grand plan is because we don't want people in the CF.  Chill out and be positive otherwise you will be doomed to fail.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Feb 2006)

yet another CFAT whine-fest in the making......


----------



## Insanehuman (10 Feb 2006)

Good for you Piper. But for others styding will be what might help you from failing. You didn't fail all your subjects did you?


----------



## aesop081 (10 Feb 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> People actually study for the CFAT? I woke up, had a coffee and went and wrote it. And I'm no over-achiever in school either.
> 
> It's an easy test people, and the CF isn't out to screw as many applicants as it can.





			
				Piper said:
			
		

> People actually study for the CFAT? I woke up, had a coffee and went and wrote it. And I'm no over-achiever in school either.
> 
> It's an easy test people, and the CF isn't out to screw as many applicants as it can.





			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> Yes that is exactly what the grand plan is because we don't want people in the CF.  Chill out and be positive otherwise you will be doomed to fail.



like i said......


----------



## Insanehuman (10 Feb 2006)

Lock this THREAD then. I don't have anything to say anymore.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Feb 2006)

Done.


----------

